# The best craigslist ad ever!!!!!!!!!!



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

ALL LANDSCAPERS, PLOWERS ETC. (EVERYWHERE)



QUIT POSTING THAT YOU WILL DO LANDSCAPE WORK, SNOW PLOWING ETC. 

80% OF YOU ARE LAID-OFF. YOU DO NOT HAVE PROPER INSURANCE, YOU DO NOT HAVE WORKER'S COMP. YOU DO NOT CLAIM ANY INCOME WHICH MEANS YOU DO SH$# WORK!!! YOU PEOPLE NEED TO GET A JOB...A REAL JOB.. YOU HAVE RUINED THE MARKET FOR COMPANIES THAT ARE LEGITIMATE....PLEASE STOP POSTING ON HERE YOU WILL WORK FOR $30 TO CLEAN UP A WHOLE YARD OR PLOW A DRIVE FOR 10.00...WAKE UP PEOPLE THESE GUYS ARE SCABS!! YOU WILL NOT LIKE THEM WHEN THEY CRASH INTO YOUR GARAGE DOOR AND FLEE AND YOU NEVER HEAR FROM THEM AGAIN!! 


STOP BEING BLOWHARDS! GET AN EDUCATION, BETTER YOURSELF AND STOP TRYING TO UNDER CUT EVERYONE! YOU'LL NEVER MAKE IT! 

Location: EVERYWHERE
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

saw this on the local ads...LMAO


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That's pretty good. But here's my favorite Craig's List posting of the day and it has nothing to do with plowing ---> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/fuo/1489550128.html


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

That is some funny Sh**. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

priceless :laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Camden;884532 said:


> That's pretty good. But here's my favorite Craig's List posting of the day and it has nothing to do with plowing ---> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/fuo/1489550128.html


:laughing:


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

That's hilarious ..

I guess I gotta spice up my Craigslist Ad 
http://barrie.en.craigslist.ca/bfs/1491202044.html


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

MahonLawnCare;884523 said:


> ALL LANDSCAPERS, PLOWERS ETC. (EVERYWHERE)
> 
> QUIT POSTING THAT YOU WILL DO LANDSCAPE WORK, SNOW PLOWING ETC.
> 
> ...


Did you post that add?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice ad! :salute:


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Camden....the ad you posted got flagged.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

Haha, I wish I could meet the poster!


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

> Did you post that add?


I'd never do such a thing


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I think I'm going to copy that ad and post it every day .


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

MahonLawnCare;885509 said:


> I'd never do such a thing


lol I won't tell


----------

